
Show HN: Jsbundler – Bundle npm packages and use them in the browser - rtorr
https://jsbundler.com/
======
jitl
Unsure how these packages are generated. How safe is this system? What is it
doing?

Browserify and Browserify CDN provide a similar service of bundling CommonJS-
style javascript into self-contained files for the browser. Browserify also
has detailed documentation and a large ecosystem of modules if you want to
build your own bundles in a custom way.

[http://browserify.org/](http://browserify.org/)
[https://www.brcdn.org/](https://www.brcdn.org/)

~~~
rtorr
[https://github.com/rtorr/jsbundler](https://github.com/rtorr/jsbundler)

------
esamatti
[https://npmcdn.com/](https://npmcdn.com/) seems similar

~~~
moretti
In npmcdn the author of the package has to manually include the UMD build of
the library.

